# No Time For Paint To Dry?



## Bikermaniac (Apr 26, 2016)

Check out this guy's pancake horn? ilittle silver and black paints and is as good as new, lol.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322077102412


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 26, 2016)

Hideous


----------

